# Problems with Dewalt DW625



## pacodelrio (Sep 15, 2009)

*Hello everyone, buy a new router dewalt DW625 drive you to validate the warranty because it did ring up top (not perform its function, that is not kept in place, as if swept), and the seller I said this is not recommended for use in a router table because the engine is filled with powder and burned, I have two questions to someone else the same thing happened with the thumb well? and it is true what he told me the seller? of course I thank you in advance:shout::shout::shout::shout::shout::shout:*


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

pacodelrio said:


> *Hello everyone, buy a new router dewalt DW625 drive you to validate the warranty because it did ring up top (not perform its function, that is not kept in place, as if swept), and the seller I said this is not recommended for use in a router table because the engine is filled with powder and burned, I have two questions to someone else the same thing happened with the thumb well? and it is true what he told me the seller? of course I thank you in advance:shout::shout::shout::shout::shout::shout:*


Hi pacodelrio, sorry to hear you are having trouble. 
I guess I'm not sure just what happened. The salesman(person) told you it was not to be used in a table? It fell out of the table?  
I'm sure others have mounted them in tables.


----------



## pacodelrio (Sep 15, 2009)

Traducción: español » inglés

Hi, thanks for your concern, it fell off the table this was a talk I had with the seller, I would comment that the router table, so the problem of regulating the depth ring (thumb well in the instruction) has a small ring mechanism that releases the bolt which is due to hold, it uses the same form as the depth lever that almost all routers have, well if you leave the ring in a sliding position by the force of the Springs router, this should not be quite the contrary I'll try and upload photos, showing the ring to which I refer, you receive a greeting from me


----------



## pacodelrio (Sep 15, 2009)

sorry for my english ,the router never fell off the some table,


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

pacodelrio said:


> sorry for my english ,the router never fell off the some table,


:sarcasticon't apologize for your english, you will never see me attempt spanish:sarcastic:
We can work through the language stuff and try to help you.

I think I understand that to be a plunge router, yes?
If so, you could try removing the springs that help lift it when using it as a plunge. Somehow I think it should hold with springs in or out. Should be some type of depth lock device that you can adjust. Both my Hitachi and Freud use a lever and the tension on that is adjustable. My Craftsman uses a little more crude approach which is just a knob that clamps the base to the body.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I am sorry to hear of your problems. I have a DW625 router in a table. The collet does get hot, but no other problems so far.


----------



## pacodelrio (Sep 15, 2009)

friends thanks for your interest, what happened was that I bought the router in a neighborhood where they sell much cheaper, I think that they are items that failed the quality control (this is called the outlet) but I took it to the authorized dealer and he respected the guaranty and he gave me another new unit, again thank you for your interest and keep in touch


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Glad to know that you have your problem resolved. The Dewalt 625 has a great track record both in and out of the table.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

found this post a few years ago..

Originally Posted by Greg_R 
I have been using a Dewalt 625 w. a plunge bar for handheld use (used with a jig for making shelf pin holes) & for use on my Woodrat. Unfortunately, I have been having some issues with the unit:

1) The plunge stop nut (that keeps the router from returning to it's full height during plunge operations) does not actually stop anything and releases at random times. I'm not talking about the plunge lock... I'm talking about the quick release nut on the threaded rod (left side of the router). Is this a common issue? Should I get the nut replaced or should I get something from the hardware store that will fit (w/o the quick release "feature").

2) The knob that locks the depth stop adjustment is very tight and the metal foot inside the track can become twisted. (metal foot is what presses against the rack and pinion depth stop mechanism). The knob does not unscrew all the way (to lubricate or investigate further). Is there something wrong with this mechanism (i.e. go to Dewalt service center) or is this just bad design?

Finally, is there any way to attach a shop vac hose to the Dewalt 625 for hand held routing (aftermarket or shop made vac hose attachment)? 

Thanks!


----------



## pacodelrio (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi DRASBELL , I think the problem of nut design is still weak and ineffective, force is too much that has to contain, may cause accidents, hit me hard in my right hand, I would choose to change the nut by a common, if the problem recurs, luck and keep in touch


----------

